# Sean's Crypt flowers



## SCMurphy

I figured I might as well start a single thread for the flower pics, even if its only one new one at the moment. C. ideii.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Nice!


----------



## ruki

Yes,

Very nice!


----------



## Rub

Hi Sean,
Very beautiful spathe. Your ideii´s flower is more beauty that mine  (too long limb)

One question: I see your plastic pot....what´s your substrate in this case?

Greetings from Spain!


----------



## Xema

Nice flower.

do you share some culturing info? I started few month ago with ideii culturing...


----------



## SCMurphy

Thanks guys,

The C. ideii went into a leaf mould of unknown species mixed with peat and a little sand. The pot sits 3/4's submerged in rain water.

The Cryptocoryne usteriana x walkeri that Jan gave me is about to flower underwater again. Sadly, the flower doesn't open up.


----------



## AaronT

Sweet! Congrats on the flower man.


----------



## Cavan Allen

Sean,

Do you have any pictures of the _C. usteriana x walkeri_? I'm curious what it looks like.


----------



## Kai Witte

Hello Sean,

your's is C. sp. "Sekadau" (a crypt related with ideii and ferruginea) rather than ideii s. str.
I'd suggest to give full collecting codes for safer identification: This seems to be the green clone collected by Norito Takahashi in 2004 (Borneo, Kalimantan Barat) - NT 0405.


----------



## Kai Witte

Hello Ruben,



> Very beautiful spathe. Your ideii´s flower is more beauty that mine


Congrats, well done! Your Cryptocoryne cf. ideii "Kalimantan Tengah: Muara Teweh (Idei A-09)" is much harder to get to flower than Cryptocoryne sp. "Kalimantan Barat: Sekadau 'Green' (NT 0405)"!


----------



## Kai Witte

P.S.: Congrats to Sean, too!


----------



## SCMurphy

Kai,

the ID of the flowering clone is:
Cryptocoryne cf. ideii, Budianto, B1088

I also have but not yet flowered:

Cryptocoryne cf. ideii, Budianto, B1064
Cryptocoryne cf. ideii, Budianto, B1087

From Jan's database:

C. ideii, Budianto, Idei A-09, 05 okt 2004, Indonesia, Kalimantan, bast 1064, W of Muara Teweh

This habitat is not tidal. Because there is habiting Betta unimaculata, too.
This habitat is small stream 1m width.<It was dried up this time> Grows distance only about 100m. 
This stream is tributary to flow into about 6m river width. The grow soil is all most same as B-10A/B. 
Has the flower same as B-10A. The fruit which matured is very big<diameter>, it is becomes about more than two times of Kettle diameter !<It is like cordata fruit> 
Therefore, former B-10A can be said not matured fruit.-<Hendra photo and herbarium>. I was open fruit by myself on the habitat, and the seed has already germinated in the fruit. I did not find other habitat and C.fusca. I made "only one Herbarium" and photograph.

I don't have the complete data for the other two clones.

Cavan, I'll try to get a pic of the other plant and flower.


----------



## Khamul1of9

Very nice flower and great info on habitat! Thanks


----------



## Kai Witte

Hello Sean,

Budianto is the author who described C. ideii (translation of the article: http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/Documents/Budianto/C%20ideii_English.doc). I usually omit the author's name(s) since this invariably leads to confusion but if need be you can always find this info behind the scientific name on Jan's crypt pages ... 

Those B numbers are Jan's own catalog numbers - better write them Bast.1064, etc.; the whole provenance may look like this (that was one of the plants I gave you at the last ECS meeting): *yourself* <- Witte (KEW 5111) <- Jacobsen <- Bastmeijer (Bast. 1064) <- Idei (A-09).

This plant does not come from the type locality and has been referred to as C. cf. ideii since its exact identity still needed to be proven.

BTW, in Sabah I collected a member of the Betta unimaculata species group from a swamp at sea level just adjacent to the beach... 

Bast. 1088 is indeed the green clone from Sekadau (NT 0405); Bast. 1087 is the brown clone from the same locality (NT 0404). This crypt (both clones) is pretty much intermediate between ideii and ferruginea AFAIK. A very nice crypt...

I prefer to use the original collector's code when identifying a given crypt but Jan's code is also widely known.


----------



## SCMurphy

Correction, it was the B1087 that flowered.


----------



## SCMurphy

C. alba has flowered. B688 It's Jan's but from a horticultural source. Growing in a soil clay mix standing in a 1/2 inch of reused aquarium water.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Nice! You're on a roll!


----------



## AaronT

Nice one man. I think you've surpassed us again.


----------



## Xema

Nice plant and flower Sean.

Will see you on the 2007 ECS meeting?


----------



## SCMurphy

Thanks guys, I'm just taking pics of what the plants feel like growing.



Xema said:


> Nice plant and flower Sean.
> 
> Will see you on the 2007 ECS meeting?


Unfortunately no, I can not afford to hop the ocean again this year. Jim is going this year, and I will probably be able to go again next year.


----------



## Xema

A pitty...


----------



## Stephan K.

Sean, should we make a package for you?

I hope, we will remeet next year!? (Maybe in Vienna)


----------



## SCMurphy

Hello Stephan, how are you? Vienna? That sounds like an interesting place to have the meetings. I almost expect the next meetings to be in Denmark, though you never know.

Jan has my import permit and knows how to ship to me. If you do make a package for me the means of conveyance are in place. 

Jim, a member of my home club, is attending the meetings this year. I know he is hoping to bring some plants home with him. He posts here as DelawareJim. I have to remind him that he is supposed to do a talk at the meetings.


----------



## Stephan K.

I've been asked to organize the next meeting. I hope to find a place for the meeting in or near the city.
There will be some plants to share in Nordwijk. 
Next year I have to do a talk, because I'll visit Sarawak in November.


----------



## SCMurphy

That's Great Stephan, thank you for the scoop. I will have to start looking into travel plans to Vienna. I have no doubts that there will be plants in Nordwijk after seeing what was at the meeting last time. What are you going to Sarawak for? Research or holiday or buisness?


----------



## Stephan K.

I'll visit Sarawak for holiday and of course some research (Crypts and Pangio).


----------



## rs79

I'm looking forward to living vicariously through your trip to Sarawak Stephan...


----------



## SCMurphy

_Cryptocoryne usteriana x walkeri_ Picture of plant and then of the flower.

Grown submersed in my top soil/clay substrate capped with 3M ColorQuartz. High light, CO2, no dosing.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

I must say - nice looking plant. Huge spathe!


----------



## SCMurphy

Compared to _C. usteriana_ the plant is actually small. It is the size of a medium _C. wendtii_, but grows as slowly as a _C. usteriana_. The flower is about 8 inches tall, an _usteriana_ flower will get 20 inches tall to reach out of a 75 gallon aquarium.


----------



## rs79

Usteriana grows slowly?!? It's the fastest growing crypt I've ever had. And the hardiest (that is, most melt ressitant).


----------



## Xema

I agree with rs79, mine sends runner faster than every wendtii var I had.

And emersed it has the largest leaves I´ve never seen.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

What's your water chemistry? I've grown C. usterania submersed - and IME - its SLOW!
The water here is generally on the softer side though.


----------



## rs79

Liquid rock.

Very high in iron.


----------



## AaronT

rs79 said:


> Liquid rock.
> 
> Very high in iron.


I think that's the difference. My Crypt usteriana grows on the slower side as well. My water is on the softer side from the tap like Ghazanfar's and Sean's.


----------



## SCMurphy

I only change water every 6 months or so, with the dolomite in the substrate and the iron additives in the soil I doubt I'm starving the plants of calcium or iron. They way they are overtaking the right side of that 75 I can't say they are growing poorly either.


----------



## DelawareJim

Hello all. Work has been extrememly busy this summer with the droughts, wildfires, tornados, and such popping up all over the country so I've been on a bit of a forced internet hiatus.

I have to agree with Sean and the rest of the US posters on C. usteriana. My plant from Kai grows very slowly as well.

Sean, the flowers look great. I need to work on my growing plan to figure out why I'm getting good growth, but no flowers. Since I'd been experimenting with peat based substrates, I'm not sure if I need to do a wholesale switch to leaf mould or just increase the phos. In one pot, after 2 years, I've got a veritable turf of C. x willissii 'lucens' but have yet to see a flower.

As Sean said, I will be representing the US at this year's ECS meeting. I'm really looking forward to meeting Xema, Kai, Stephan, and others who've posted here. I've got so much to learn!

Vienna next year? I think my wife will be twisting my arm to go next year too. 

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

SCMurphy said:


> Unfortunately no, I can not afford to hop the ocean again this year. Jim is going this year, and I will probably be able to go again next year.


Make that TWO GWAPA members going to ECS this year!


----------



## SCMurphy

Who else is going?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Me! Just booked my flight. Watch out ECS - here I come!


----------



## SCMurphy

Guess I better warn them.


----------

